# Vinyl and heat transfer paper on same shirt



## Mickbowler

Hi everyone. I am new here. Just had a quick question. Is it possible to put vinyl lettering and a heat transfer image on the same shirt? I currently have siser easyweed and 3G jet opaque. I wasn't sure how to heat press both onto the same shirt since they both require different times and temperatures. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

I haven't done it but if you try the dye sub first and let it cool then do the cad cut stuff I bet it would work out


----------



## janeyummy

yes, it is possible, just make sure the temperature is right.
we have video to introduce rhinestone and vinyl iron on transfer, if you want to see it, search "How to iron on vinyl with rhinestone heat transfer printing? " on youtube and we are Changsha Peak Accessory Co., Ltd.
May if help you.


----------



## A1WHITES

We do it all the time. I put it the transfer on first then the vinyl.


----------



## Ripcord

I do it often as well. Since the transfer requires a higher temp, I do it first, then the vinyl with a piece of kraft paper over the transfer. If you're doing a longer run, you can also do screen printing instead of vinyl. In this case, do the print first then the transfer.


----------



## innovative99

I used a Heatpress and Neenah transfer paper on metal. Both at 260 degress for 5 minutes.
First one was gorgeous, placed 2nd after metal cooled into heatpress 5 minutes. Worked great!


----------



## innovative99

I used a Heatpress and Neenah transfer paper on metal. Both at 260 degress for 5 minutes.
First one was gorgeous, placed 2nd after metal cooled into heatpress 5 minutes. Worked great!


----------

